# corrado non abs swap question



## basichromatic (Jul 23, 2008)

Was wondering when you do the corrado non abs swap, do you "have" to block the fourth channel on the master cylinder? Can I just run a fourth line to the brake proportioning vale and then the caliper? Or?...

thanks


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Why don't you just get a non-ABS MC?


----------



## basichromatic (Jul 23, 2008)

thats what I plan on doing. but they are 4 channels right? corrado has 2 lines for the front and a shared line in the back. with one channel blocked. I want to have each brake on it's owm channel. (if possible)


----------



## basichromatic (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## basichromatic (Jul 23, 2008)

????


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

Run a new line to the back. I did it on a friends car way back but I dont remember the details.


----------

